# Aggressive Vizsla Puppy Need Help!!!



## Rpvizsla (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am in need of desperate help with my 7 month old vizsla who is very resource aggressive over her food, water bowl, and new objects that she picks up. She snarls, growls, and has even bitten me hard more then once.

She is also unpredictable sometimes and by just touching her or moving her the wrong way she had the same behaviour and snaps and bites. 

Another bad behaviour that she has is on walks she will jump and bite the leash and will not stop. When i try to stop her she goes and bites my arm and hand. Another thing to note is she is very submissive to other dogs almost all the time. However we have had situations where she has shared water bowls with other dogs and has showed the same behaviour, as she has showed towards us.

I am in need of some serious help and have tried everything to try and prevent this agression. Currently when we feed her we dont go near her and just leave her alone until she is done. This has been working so far, but would would like to get to a point where i can put my hand in her food bowl. When she was a younger puply i could always put my hand in her food bowl and touch her while eating. This behaviour started when she was on canned i/d vet food for a week because she had some stomach problems. Ever since then she has been aggressive over her dry food 

We also have a trainer, but nothing seems to be working. 

Has anyone else had this issue with a vizsla before ? 

Other then her aggression she is a very loving and sweet dog, who always just wants to be with us. We are just worried about her aggression and unpredictable behaviour. We don't want to have to give her away and really want to fix this behaviour.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You need a trainer/behaviorist that has a good track record of dealing with this in adolescence dogs. It would also be very helpful if they have vizsla experience. 

Your common trainer, might not be able to help. And some of the franchise training companies could make things worse.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With more new owners asking about resource guarding, it got me thinking.
Do any of the members private message each other, to see if there is anything in common? As in same breeder, or closely related bloodlines. 
They may have nothing in common, but it was just a thought.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Rpvizsla said:


> ... and just leave her alone until she is done. This has been working so far, ...


It is working by avoidance but probably isn't making anything any better. It is more likely making things worse by showing her that her aggression has taught her people to leave her food alone.

With the possessiveness, you could try taking control of her food and toys. By hand feeding her and letting her have a toy only when you give it to her. Don't take the toy from her - she's winning those contests by biting. Pick it up when she;s done with it.

This is more than just possessiveness, though, and I'd second TR's recommendation to get professional help.

Bob


----------

